Ask HN: What kind of bussines is 'antifragile' during these times? - walclick
======
tlb
An antifragile business should be antifragile period, not just in certain
times. N.N. Taleb would surely give you a vigorous public thrashing for mis-
applying his term :-).

Most online services will grow while people are stuck at home. Entertainment
will grow somewhat, but practical and educational services will grow even
more.

As well as a huge immediate demand for masks & sanitizer, the public will
probably demand an substantial stockpile of such supplies for the future. So
if you build a mask factory, you don't have to worry that demand will fall off
a cliff in a few months.

------
satya71
Playset makers probably. I'm considering buying one to keep my kid engaged.
They can't share with the neighbors.

------
mdorazio
Utilities, staple goods, healthcare. People still need to cover the basics
even if they're not going to work.

